# granjoys button front baby cocoon



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Thought I'd post this here as well, for those who may be interested and didn't see the original thread (didn't make the newsletter) Happy knitting, Joy :thumbup: :thumbup:

(download button below the photos for the pattern.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Super cute and love the yarn too.....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love it---thanks for putting it here too because that's where I found it.....Very nice job.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Jynx, boy you were quick!! Hope you are having better weather on your side of the globe....it's so wet and miserable here it's mid day and all our lights are on....good knitting weather, but the 4 yr old GS wants to go outside to play in the puddles!! Nah, sorry kiddo, NOT happening today!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

granjoy said:


> Thought I'd post this here as well, for those who may be interested and didn't see the original thread (didn't make the newsletter) Happy knitting, Joy :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> (download button below the photos for the pattern.)


It's adorable but I am unable to download. Have tried several times. Nothing happens. Now what?


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> granjoy said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I'd post this here as well, for those who may be interested and didn't see the original thread (didn't make the newsletter) Happy knitting, Joy :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


Hi Ann, Not sure why it hasn't worked for you but send me your email addy by PM and I'll email it to you. Joy :thumbup:


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Joy thanks for the Pattrn. Got a baby gift to make, this came at the right time. How much yarn do you say it uses.


----------



## acarro8 (Mar 31, 2011)

love it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

love the pattern it will look lovely on my doll thankyou for such beautifull patterns


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice. The buttons are a great idea.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you for this adorable pattern. I was looking for something to bring with me on vacation and this is perfect!


----------



## Jmklous (Jul 16, 2012)

Beautiful work! Hanks so much. That is just in time For the new baby coming in my extended family. LOve it!


----------



## pstabach (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing your pattern - have a new grandbaby on the way - this will be perfect!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. My niece is due in Sept with a baby girl. This will be perfect as we will be going into fall and then winter. I will be looking for some soft worsted.


----------



## rutledge (Apr 16, 2012)

Granjoy, Thank you so much for the download. I hope mine turns out as well as yours. Have a new grandchild on the way. I would never sell this for any amount of money. It will be for my new granddaughter only. Thanks from another "Gran"


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

I was just telling my friend about this button down cocoon. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

This is awesome...can't wait to try making this! I am half-way done making Robin's "Kouterfeit Kabled Kover" that was posted in KP last week, I believe...same kind of cabling idea...just a little different way of doing it...looks to me to get the same results. I am having a good time making the blanket and have always wanted to try a cocoon. Thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

Your cocoon is a great idea. It is welcome for the next grandchild due in February 2013.
I made one .pdf document so that everyone can download it.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

very practical--like it a lot


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Very Cute. Darling little pattern.


----------



## Yaya579 (Oct 2, 2011)

Than you for sharing, I loved it when you posted the picture and wish I had the pattern.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Are you ever the clever one! Seriously, I always looked at the baby cocoons and thought that it would be a lot of work to wrestle a baby into one. The buttons make it a project I'd like to do because it is now practical as well as pretty. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

tricotscalins said:


> Your cocoon is a great idea. It is welcome for the next grandchild due in February 2013.
> I made one .pdf document so that everyone can download it.


Thank you so much for that, I'm still unsure of how to do some of these things on computers......still coming to terms with cut & paste!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

mochamarie said:


> Are you ever the clever one! Seriously, I always looked at the baby cocoons and thought that it would be a lot of work to wrestle a baby into one. The buttons make it a project I'd like to do because it is now practical as well as pretty. Thanks a bunch.


LOL!! That's exactly how I felt about cocoons, a bit like trying to get a pillow slip onto a big fluffy pillow!!


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

So sweet. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 14, 2012)

granjoys,thank you for the pattern. Our first great grandbaby is due in January and this will be one of the things I will be knitting. They are in Provo UT so it will be cold for the first few months.

Thank you again for the lovely pattern

Carlyle


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

Granjoy, thank you very much for sharing the pattern with us.


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

Beautiful , thanks for the download.....


----------



## jckennett (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for the lovely pattern. Frankly I have never understood how people used baby cocoons before. They looked like you'd have to stuff the baby in like stuffing a sausage. Yours makes beautiful sense with the buttons and is the first cocoon pattern I have considered making. Well done.


----------



## Lynda-Lee (Jun 16, 2012)

Loved this the minute I saw it! Thank you SO much for the pattern!!!!


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

So glad I stumbled across this pattern. I saw it in the original listing and LOVED it. Thanks so much for sharing - it's a gem!


----------



## Clay Lady (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you for posting this wonderful cocoon

Please tell what are these abbreviations:

rsf

wsf


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

Clay Lady said:


> Thank you for posting this wonderful cocoon
> 
> Please tell what are these abbreviations:
> 
> ...


rsf: right side facing
wrf: wrong side facing


----------



## nelle (Mar 25, 2011)

...Hi I would like to make this for my 1st great 
grandbaby due in Jan. but not sure what TWK2 means, something to do with k2, appreciate your help, thanks you, nelle


----------



## nelle (Mar 25, 2011)

hi again meant to tell you I love this pattern, you did a great job! nelle


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

nelle said:


> ...Hi I would like to make this for my 1st great
> grandbaby due in Jan. but not sure what TWK2 means, something to do with k2, appreciate your help, thanks you, nelle


TWK2 = K into the front of the second stitch on your left needle, then into the front of the first stitch and pass the new stitches from the left to the right needle together.


----------



## nelle (Mar 25, 2011)

,,,Hi Granjoy, thanks for your quick reply, I have never heard of this procedure before, hope I can get this right wishing you a lovely day, nelle


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

I am so tickled that you have written and shared the patt.
I printed your pix and was going to have a go at it.
Thank You Very Much! pj stitches!


----------



## rutledge (Apr 16, 2012)

rfs=right side facing
wsf=wrong side facing
Hope this helps.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who has answered the questions on the abbreviations....we are obviously awake and at our computers in different time zones! It's 10.45am Wednesday here, the rain has cleared at last, the sun is struggling to shine, I am ever hopeful and have a load of washing outside on the line.....Joy


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

You are a darling!!! Thank you for the pattern.. mwah mwah mwah


----------



## grtgraminktown (Oct 19, 2012)

HI
I'm new to the site and love it so far. Also love this little cocoon with the buttons. Wonderful idea. Wondering if you used circular needles once you started to decrease or did you stitch it up after completed. Thanks


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

grtgraminktown said:


> HI
> I'm new to the site and love it so far. Also love this little cocoon with the buttons. Wonderful idea. Wondering if you used circular needles once you started to decrease or did you stitch it up after completed. Thanks


Hi GreatGram,

No DPNs needed for this since it is knitted back and forth, not in the round. There is a small seam to be stitched up at the end that will be invisible when you tie the i-cord.

Hope this helps.

Maureen


----------



## grtgraminktown (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Sheilak1 (Feb 20, 2012)

I have tried but can't get that pattern....help !!!!


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Try this one converted to a MS Word doc. Otherwise PM me and I'll send it to you.

Regards,
Maureen

PS No, it's not my pattern, but I've made it and love it.


----------



## Sheilak1 (Feb 20, 2012)

Maureen ...still can't get it and don't see your pm address


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Look on top of your screen - you'll see a "Private Message" tab. I'll send it to you. You'll find it there.


----------



## grandchildren4 (Jan 8, 2012)

Tried to download this but could not do it. Must be doing something wrong but not sure what it would be. Would love to do this.


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

Sheilak1 said:


> I have tried but can't get that pattern....help !!!!


Try the link to a pdf document I made on page 2. Normally, pdf documents are easier to download than Word documents. If it doesn't work, send me a PM with your e-mail address and I'll send it to you.

This offer is available for everyone here.

Good luck and happy knitting!


----------



## Meric (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. I guess I'll have to put it away until I get a little more skilled because I thought the cocoon was a little lofty for me so I looked to at least make the hat for my grandchild. Well I got lost when directions called for " twisted rows"??. Haha. The pattern will just have sit for awhile but thank you so much for it. I love it.


----------



## Meric (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. I guess I'll have to put it away until I get a little more skilled because I thought the cocoon was a little lofty for me so I looked to at least make the hat for my grandchild. Well I got lost when directions called for " twisted rows"??. Haha. The pattern will just have sit for awhile but thank you so much for it. I love it.


----------

